# cut problem bei maya 6



## nitro-Merlin (17. Dezember 2004)

hi, ich habe folgendes problem.

ich habe 2cv-curves gemacht und sie mit curvefillet verbunden (mit trim+join damit eine komplett neue kurve entstand). Nun habe ich einen Kreis und ein Quadrat erstellt und sie jeweils schneident an jeden Arm der Kurve gelegt:







Jetz will ich sie Ausschneiden, mit CUT, aber ich erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung:"Could not find curve-curve intersection." Ich werd nicht schlau daraus.

mfg Lars


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich Arbeite zwar nicht mit Maya, aber ich glaube diese Fehlermeldung heist das sich die Kurven nicht schneiden.
Vieleicht sind sie etwas verschoben in der Höhe ( falls das in deinem Bild die Draufsicht ist ) und sehen nur in deiner Perspektive aus als würden sie sich schneiden.


----------



## nitro-Merlin (17. Dezember 2004)

es ist die draufsicht und alles ist in der draufsicht gemacht, also müssen sie schonmal in einer ebene liegen.


----------

